# Ryan's ADA 60p (featured in PFK magazine) ukaps aquascaping experience



## Ryan Thang To (7 Mar 2014)

Hi guys
after shutting down my 400 litre discus tank i decided to go for a smaller tank with less maintenance and time. so i thought of buying a ada 60p tank and maybe a diy stand.
i had plenty of mdf and parts that will be need for the job but then i spotted justin a ukaps member selling the whole thing so i went ahead and brought it. it was a hour drive so wasn't too bad.
when i got there i was surprise how this little tank looks so clear and the quality of the tank is a amazing. anyways cheers for that Justin

I don't consider myself to know very much, but I am learning more every day.
my plans is to do a dsm and see how the dirt substrate works as i had never done it be fore and im hoping to try out new plants too. any ideals on some plants would be great!
at the moment Im soaking the wood and once that start to sink I will glue on some moss and go on from there.
i also been playing around with the scape and wasn't sure if i should add another wood pieces. let me know which one you guys like better!

*Well guys here some details about the tank*

*Tank+Stand*:
ADA 60-P (17g = 24in X 12in X 14in)
Custom made ADA Style cabinet (white)
*Lighting*:
beamswork freshwater led
*Filtration*:
eheim classic 2217 with lily pipe and clear tubes
hydor heater 300w lol i know it overkill but that what i had spare
foxfish diy reactor
*Substrate*:
aqua pond soil capped with akadama and Unipac gravel in the centre
*Hardscape*:
mini landscape rocks and redmoor wood
*Plants*:
Microsorium pteropus windelov
Micranthemum "Monte Carlo
Limnophila hippuridoides
Ranunculus inandatus
Narrow Leaf Java Fern
Rotala rotundifolia
Anubias
Eleocharis sp.'mini'
Pogostemon erectus
Ammania sp.'Bonsai'
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
hydrocotyle sp japan
Ludwigia sp
Christmas moss
fissiden moss
*Fauna*:
not sure yet
*CO2*:
2kg Fe and a jbl reg
*Fert*:
Ei standard dosing

made sure stand was level




lol you can see my other tank





 


I had 5 big rock I broke in to small pieces



here my layout







*Some other options*

# no 1



# no 2



# no 3



# no 4



#no 5



# no 6



# no 7 skinny pieces of wood I got off my nano tank




let me know which layout you guys like better.
cheers guys


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Mar 2014)

Nice one Ryan. I like the last one best. maybe play with the rocks some more


----------



## Alastair (7 Mar 2014)

Lovely little set up legytt. Very nice and the beamswork looks great.  

Id say my fave are number 2 and number 5. More geared towards 5. They all look very good though. 
Look forward to this and seeing what itll look like


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Mar 2014)

For what its worth I think 5 as well. Its the thicker central root pointing right I think will be a good feature. Having said that I've just polished off four cans of Kopperberg and a bottle of red wine 

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## Mats A (8 Mar 2014)

My favorite was number 6


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Mar 2014)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> For what its worth I think 5 as well. Its the thicker central root pointing right I think will be a good feature. Having said that I've just polished off four cans of Kopperberg and a bottle of red wine
> 
> Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook



I meant to say 6. Just realised the numbers are at the bottom not top of pic. Time for bed I think. 

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Mar 2014)

or have they? First and last pic aren't numbered so not sure now 

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Mar 2014)

Love them all! 

Making me want to set up my 60p now!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Mar 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Love them all!
> 
> Making me want to set up my 60p now!



Never thought I'd see the day


----------



## Alastair (8 Mar 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Love them all!
> 
> Making me want to set up my 60p now!



Do it......do it now..... (starsky and hutch)


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

cheers guys


Alastair said:


> Lovely little set up legytt. Very nice and the beamswork looks great.
> 
> Id say my fave are number 2 and number 5. More geared towards 5. They all look very good though.
> Look forward to this and seeing what itll look like


Thanks alastar I like the led too. I thought I try it instead of the t5


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

Haha go for it. I think everyone should team up and do one each 


Ian Holdich said:


> Love them all!
> 
> Making me want to set up my 60p now!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

Atm im liking no5. The Thick wood would make a nice fissiden look


----------



## Rob P (8 Mar 2014)

No Glosso?  lol


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Mar 2014)

Now that I've sobered up  pictures speak a thousand words!

root by AWB70, on Flickr
That's the one I like. I think that thick section of root covered in moss will be a good feature. By the way off topic, but where's the upload to imgur bit gone for direct uploads?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

Rob P said:


> No Glosso?  lol


Haha no glosso rob. That stuff grow like weed. How your doing?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Now that I've sobered up  pictures speak a thousand words!
> 
> root by AWB70, on Flickr
> That's the one I like. I think that thick section of root covered in moss will be a good feature. By the way off topic, but where's the upload to imgur bit gone for direct uploads?


Good night last night lol
Yeah im not sure why is not there. I use a upload picture website like http://postimage.org/


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Mar 2014)

legytt said:


> Haha go for it. I think everyone should team up and do one each


You paying??

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> You paying??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


I can supply ada sticker hahaha


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

I Just check the wood and its still floating after 2 week in water. How can I make it sink faster?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Mar 2014)

May be obvious but have you weighted it down so it's fully submerged?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

I would need a brick to hold that down. If only I had a big pot to boil it


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Mar 2014)

put a brick on it


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Mar 2014)

Big clown said:


> put a brick on it


Definitely, if parts aren't fully submerged it will take a lifetime to get water logged.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

Big clown said:


> put a brick on it


takashi amano would love to see a brick in my scape


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Mar 2014)

I just meant while it was getting bogged down outside.


----------



## Rob P (8 Mar 2014)

legytt said:


> Haha no glosso rob. That stuff grow like weed. How your doing?



Yes seems good Ryan, loads of new leaves considering it's only been in a week  Only one floater lol


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2014)

Rob P said:


> Yes seems good Ryan, loads of new leaves considering it's only been in a week  Only one floater lol


Ha that good. Im still decided on which carpet plant to have something different I haven't. Eleocharis sp.'mini' perhaps


----------



## Anthony89 (8 Mar 2014)

Watching! Layout 5 for me. 
Btw. When will you need more co2? Got an empty fe that needs filling. Used 2kg in 7 weeks!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Mar 2014)

Anthony89 said:


> Watching! Layout 5 for me.
> Btw. When will you need more co2? Got an empty fe that needs filling. Used 2kg in 7 weeks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


thank anthony i thinking to go for no5 too. i wont't be any time soon. what happen to the one i got for you?


----------



## Anthony89 (9 Mar 2014)

In use now. Got another reg solenoid. Going to run 2 fe's on the 5ft tank

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Mar 2014)

Anthony89 said:


> In use now. Got another reg solenoid. Going to run 2 fe's on the 5ft tank
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


really! that would make co2 hard to be spot on.


----------



## Anthony89 (9 Mar 2014)

Struggling with distribution. Full length spray bar on a eheim 2028 slows the flow right down. Goi g to have 2 eheim 2028's with 2.5ft spray bars and a inline diffuser on each. Should work alot better.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Mar 2014)

Anthony89 said:


> Struggling with distribution. Full length spray bar on a eheim 2028 slows the flow right down. Goi g to have 2 eheim 2028's with 2.5ft spray bars and a inline diffuser on each. Should work alot better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


yeah 2 spray bar would be better not sure about 2 diffuser though.


----------



## EdwinK (10 Mar 2014)

You could use cable ties and tie the wood to the stone.


----------



## EdwinK (10 Mar 2014)

legytt said:


> I Just check the wood and its still floating after 2 week in water. How can I make it sink faster?



You could use cable ties and tie the wood to the stone.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Mar 2014)

EdwinK said:


> You could use cable ties and tie the wood to the stone.


thanks im sure if I wait it will stop floating lol


----------



## EdwinK (11 Mar 2014)

In two years it will definitely stop. Joking of course. But you may end up with that after a long time of waiting wood still be a little buoyant and you will have to be extra cautious when maintaining your tank not to move it.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Mar 2014)

EdwinK said:


> In two years it will definitely stop. Joking of course. But you may end up with that after a long time of waiting wood still be a little buoyant and you will have to be extra cautious when maintaining your tank not to move it.


I had it in my discus tank and when I took it out for a couple of days it dry out flat. Im gona check it today.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Mar 2014)

Alright guys 
Thanks for giving me your thoughts on which layout to choose. so I went ahead and decided to go for no 5 as I think the extra thick wood make a nice fissiden look. All plants has been order and should be ready to be planted on Friday or Saturday. I had plan on a dsm but it won't be now. Anyways thanks again and watch out for the updates.
Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Anthony89 (12 Mar 2014)

Good news mate.  How comes no dsm now? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Mar 2014)

Anthony89 said:


> Good news mate.  How comes no dsm now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


because I order the plants and I couldn't wait to set this bad boy up lol. I received one box today 12 pots of 1-2 grow next box should come tomorrow.  
.


----------



## Anthony89 (13 Mar 2014)

12 pots! I can see a load of left over going in your 3ft tank! Picking up a 5kg tomoz £10  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Mar 2014)

And more tomorrow
You need another tank


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Mar 2014)

Big clown said:


> And more tomorrow
> You need another tank


only because a member brought too many and sold it to me for £4 each and he didn't want to split it so I said I take the 12 pot for £48. and 5 tropica plant for £2 each.
next box would be from aqua essentials


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Mar 2014)

Anthony89 said:


> 12 pots! I can see a load of left over going in your 3ft tank! Picking up a 5kg tomoz £10
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


im thinking to strip it down and go low tech. 5kg that is really cheap.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Mar 2014)

hi guys here the update on the tank.
I made a diy reactor and it work really well but too noisy in my bedroom so I order the new up diffuser from co2art.

1st day was very long as I didn't plan thing properly and had a hard time planting, I soon relies with the wood in I didn't have a lot of room for background plants even to put my hand in to clean the glass.
this kind of put me off so as for today I will be remove every thing over to my 3ft and maybe do another iwagumi on the ada.
thanks for everyone who view this thread and I soon will be back with another updates shorty.
cheers
ryan 


here a picture of what I done so far


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2015)

Hi Ryan Any update on how things are going ?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Nov 2015)

Mats A said:


> My favorite was number 6


Plus 1 for number 6!

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Nov 2015)

Whichever one you chose it looks good, how do you like the Twin Star?

Steve


----------



## Yo-han (12 Nov 2015)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Whichever one you chose it looks good, how do you like the Twin Star?
> 
> Steve


_Whichever one you´ve chosen... _The tank was setup 1,5 years ago


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Nov 2015)

oh no what have you done greenfinger!!!! lol just kidding. im glad you post a comment on this long over due jounal.

after 2 week setting up that tank i actually took it down wasted money on plants and time and to be honest i thought i knew it all lol total failed. i was still having proplem growing a carpet plant and i gave up and packed alot away put it in the garage. but one day i decided i wanted to upgrade my shrimp tank so i move everything over from my smaller nano to the next size up 55litre and after a couple of month i relise that you don't really need all the fancy light and high co2 to achieve a beautiful tank. soon i started to do things slowy and got back in to set my 60p.
over the last 2 years i learnt a lot from my mistake and things are making a lot more sense now. knowing how to balance light co2 fertilizers is not easy but now i got the hang of it oh happy days lol

i was going to start another new jounal but i think i keep this one going.

thanks roy for kick starting this jounal.

here we go. beginning of this year i set up my tank i got my ideal from james Marshall 60p and i wanted to do something similar but with more background plants. this has lasted all most a year. i just recently strip it down for a more simple layout. now days i haven't got much time due me and my wife got a lil boy who need attention 24 hours 

so i will be uploading picture from start to finished and then start again with the new scape. right now let me show you what the tank look like before i strip it down. sorry for the dirty pipes you know what its like with a new born baby lol

updates real soon guys

cheers
ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Nov 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Ryan Any update on how things are going ?


here you go mate. thanks


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Nov 2015)

legytt said:


> here you go mate. thanks



Hi Ryan, Thank you Well it had been a bit of a time since your last update. Now we know why 

Congratulations to your Wife and you on the new baby boy He will keep you busy

Wonderful scape mate lush healthy plants too  And the rams breeding  Did the eggs hatch.

Looking forward to your new upcoming scape


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Nov 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Ryan, Thank you Well it had been a bit of a time since your last update. Now we know why
> 
> Congratulations to your Wife and you on the new baby boy He will keep you busy
> 
> ...


thank you roy. baby is cute and he is taking most of my time lol
tank was good untill he was born and i got lazy doing w/c. you can go max 2 week untill you see green spot algae. about the rams the egg lasted for a few days untill the neon got to them hahah i saw them eat it with my own eyes. i went to feed the fish and the smarter neon waited for the rams to leave the eggs to get a mouth full lol


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Nov 2015)

Hello
I been very busy lately its seem like I never have time to go on the forum but hopefully I will be starting up again. at the moment i only got pictures and not much writing in my journal  sorry about that.
let me know what you guys think

cheers
ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Nov 2015)




----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Nov 2015)

*Tank

Ada 60p
ikea stand
Tropica Plant Growth
Tropica Specialised Fertiliser 5ml daily 
co2 carbon 4ml daily 
Ada soil and powder
mini landscape rocks
jbl reg
eheim pro 2073
eheim surface skimmer 
jebao auto dosing
TMC aquabar upgraded to a Chihiros 72W leds with dimmer 
50w heater
voltcraft ph metre 
twinstar

Plants list

Rotala indica
Ludwigia sp mini super red
Hemianthus cuba 
Monte-Carlo
Pogostemon erectus
Echinodorus tenellus 
later change to Echinodorus tenellus parvulus
Glossostigma elatinoides
Eleocharis sp mini
Hydrocotyle sp Japan
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
fissidens fontanus

Fauna

neon
german blue rams
otto
amano shrimp
Siamese
nerite snails

*


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Nov 2015)

tank was close down November 2015 and hopefully new scape after new years.
here a quick snap of what's coming 2016


----------



## IdoWiseman (27 Nov 2015)

legytt said:


> tank was close down November 2015 and hopefully new scape after new years.
> here a quick snap of what's coming 2016


Stuinning photos!
 Can't wait to see what you have in store for us. 
Don't forget to update 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (27 Nov 2015)

Great journal and journey! Keep it coming...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Nov 2015)

Hi Ryan, Stunning Congratulations mate 

Been shopping  Lots of new goodies  Looking forward to the upcoming scape


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Nov 2015)

rebel said:


> Great journal and journey! Keep it coming...


thanks you

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad Michalski (27 Nov 2015)

How come I missed this journal? Nice scape and photos. Looking forward to see the new tank.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Nov 2015)

IdoWiseman said:


> Stuinning photos!
> Can't wait to see what you have in store for us.
> Don't forget to update
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


yeah sure. I already have the ideal in my head  hopefully sometime in the new year ok


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Nov 2015)

Konrad Michalski said:


> How come I missed this journal? Nice scape and photos. Looking forward to see the new tank.


im a gosh I like to keep it quite haha


----------



## a.aurel (28 Nov 2015)

good luck with your new scape


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Aug 2016)

hi everyone

long time since my last update I lost track of time. been busy scaping. always have new project on the way. this time actually is a special one. after coming 5th place at the aquascaping experience 2016 back in April I got talking to Nathan hill from practical fish keeping magazine about how much he like my layout I did and then soon later we got chatting on facebook talking about what other tanks I have at home and that. at one point I was joking around to Nathan saying should I recreate the same layout at home just for fun since I already got a tank with the same size, he then said to me if I ever do it call him and he will get me in the pfk magazine. at first I didn't believe him so a week later I message nathan saying I would love to take that opportunity and he said yes definitely just give him a shout in a few weeks before and that what I done. Nathan and George came around one weekday on a Tuesday with all there gear and got snappy lol. it was so much fun talking about plants and magazines. they made my day so a big thank you to pfk and Nathan George coming all the way to mk. you guys made me famous for a month  

more pictures of the nano featured on the pfk too http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ryans-twin-aquanano.33329

so let start from the live event











5th place 













here is the hardscape I recreate after the event. pictures is not great but layout is much better







I made some new friends too












lets start with the ada 60p




I try this one but not good so i start all again

























looks like the tank is falling down lol


 



























I see algae. time to turn down the light and up the co2


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Aug 2016)

algae all sorted looking awesome now






















soon after the guys left I took the tank down to make way for my ada 120p




meet the guys


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Aug 2016)

That's great Ryan...I'm going to get my copy tomorrow


----------



## darrensp (6 Aug 2016)

Looks awesome wish I had the knowledge and vision for this


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> That's great Ryan...I'm going to get my copy tomorrow


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

darrensp said:


> Looks awesome wish I had the knowledge and vision for this


thanks Darren. like Nathan said you don't need to be a pro to achieve good looking aquascapes


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

IdoWiseman said:


> Stuinning photos!
> Can't wait to see what you have in store for us.
> Don't forget to update
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


here the update buddy


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (6 Aug 2016)

Congrats! Your second attempt with wood is absolutely jaw dropping. Have you ever flooded it?


----------



## Konrad Michalski (6 Aug 2016)

Great job mate. Awesome pics.


----------



## Nelson (6 Aug 2016)

I missed the earlier scapes in this thread.Probably because you're so bad at updates .
Last one is great .
Congratulations on the PFK feature.Well deserved .


----------



## tim (6 Aug 2016)

Awesome Ryan, very well deserved feature mate, stunning scape and hardscape  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Congrats! Your second attempt with wood is absolutely jaw dropping. Have you ever flooded it?


thanks buddy. yes i did but i had other projects in the way so i didnt have time to plant it. wish i keep it up tho


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

Konrad Michalski said:


> Great job mate. Awesome pics.


thanks alot. glad you like it


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

Nelson said:


> I missed the earlier scapes in this thread.Probably because you're so bad at updates .
> Last one is great .
> Congratulations on the PFK feature.Well deserved .


your right lol i was too lazy to upload pictures so i left it but it turn out well for me. after the event i was more focus.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

tim said:


> Awesome Ryan, very well deserved feature mate, stunning scape and hardscape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hello tim

how are you doing? shame i didnt get to talk to you much at the event. too much things happen at once. hope we can meet up again

thanks dude im so happy pfk did this for me. it has boost my confidence and hopefully i can do some cool layout and keep up with the 120p aswell


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Aug 2016)

I'm sure proper tea drinking etiquette demands a sticky out pinky when drinking tea from a china cup

Correct...





Incorrect...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

oh dear hahahaha that is so old school nathan will definitely look good in that photo


----------



## Nelson (6 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> I'm sure proper tea drinking etiquette demands a sticky out pinky when drinking tea from a china cup
> 
> Correct...
> 
> ...


Just shows how uncouth George and Nathan are .


----------



## Manisha (6 Aug 2016)

Awesome journal update ☺ Can't believe you've only been in the hobby 3 years! Congratulations on PFK article - must have been a blast!


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Aug 2016)

Manisha said:


> Awesome journal update ☺ Can't believe you've only been in the hobby 3 years! Congratulations on PFK article - must have been a blast!


 lack of proper tea drinking etiquette has ruined this journal for me...it's a shame because it was all going so well


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

Manisha said:


> Awesome journal update ☺ Can't believe you've only been in the hobby 3 years! Congratulations on PFK article - must have been a blast!


thanks. yes about 4 years but aquascape for 3.
glad you like the update. look out for the new one. going to be epic


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> lack of proper tea drinking etiquette has ruined this journal for me...it's a shame because it was all going so well


oh no what can i do to make it better


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Aug 2016)

I could perhaps see my way to overlooking the odd tea drinking faux pas in exchange for these rocks...


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> I could perhaps see my way to overlooking the odd tea drinking faux pas in exchange for these rocks...


I know where these came from... na nana na na!
ps I had them first


----------



## tim (7 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> hello tim
> 
> how are you doing? shame i didnt get to talk to you much at the even. too much things happen at once. hope we can meet up again
> 
> thanks dude im so happy pfk did this for me. it has boost my confidence and hopefully i can do some cool layout and keep up with the 120p aswell


Hey Ryan, I'm good thanks, it would've been good to chat more at the event, maybe I'll have to join you guys for one of your MK meet ups, following your 120p journal with much interest mate


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2016)

tim said:


> Hey Ryan, I'm good thanks, it would've been good to chat more at the event, maybe I'll have to join you guys for one of your MK meet ups, following your 120p journal with much interest mate


do it tim. I'm sure you could hitch a ride with someone


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Aug 2016)

that would be great. or we can meet up somewhere else

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (7 Aug 2016)

Andy Thurston said:


> do it tim. I'm sure you could hitch a ride with someone


Let me know when it's happening Andy, I'll drive up so I've got the boot empty for hardscape from destination aquatics


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2016)

not if the locals clear them out the day before


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Aug 2016)

tim the whole boot???

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Aug 2016)

Andy Thurston said:


> not if the locals clear them out the day before


dont worry glen got crap loads at the back. lol


----------



## tim (7 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> tim the whole boot???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk



Well I like to be prepared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2016)

tim said:


> Well I like to be prepared
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you would be able to completely fill all your tanks with a boot full... twice


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

Andy Thurston said:


> I know where these came from... na nana na na!
> ps I had them first


nice one andy


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

big thumb up to George who made this video for me cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2016)

Awesome scapes and video...it shows both yours and George's talents to the full


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Awesome scapes and video...it shows both yours and George's talents to the full


thanks tim i been dying to post this video. i had the chills first time watching it


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2016)

I'm not surprised...if I were you, I would too


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> I'm not surprised...if I were you, I would too


i was so surprise George didn't tell me it was active i only saw it when i went on to his youtube channel. i seen it over 40 time hahha


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 Dec 2019)

Hi all

Im back on the journal now. Really miss posting my work here. Life has gone crazy in the past few years. I actually got in the hobby more since my last post. Done some work with fluval thank to my good friend @Dan Crawford and been to many workshop to see @George Farmer and filipe oliveira and along side with aquaflora. Got to see the big boy tank at oceanarium lisbon twice also my favourite trip to see adam paszczela at his ada stuido Poland. I have made a ton of new friend who in the hobby. Shout out to chris and Ralph.
So i been really busy last few years.

The beginning of this year 2019 i decided i wanted to give this hobby a break due to having to many tanks. MTS and it felt like it was more like a job but even though i enjoy it, i felt like all my free time was trimming and cleaning and never actually sat down and enjoy the tank.

I wish i ran my little ADA gallery a bit longer it would of look awesome. There was 7 tanks in total thanks to the green machine putting up the sale it gave me to many crazy ideas 

Here are some pictures before i broke down all the tanks

This one was fun to do. I found the baby groot on ebay and had this idea to put plants inside and let the grow out. Got nearly 50k like in a few days on my Instagram Instagram ryans_aquascapes 

















 look at his hair




































This was running for a few month. It was looking super amazing untill one day i forgot to plug the filter in and all the fish got white spot. I treat the tank which made it look blue and i couldn't do water changes. Algae then got to the tank which at that point i took down the scape. Sad times




ADA 120p







New light ADA solar rgb













Back to the ADA 60P


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 Dec 2019)

I decided to sell some of my tanks and just keep my mini m 120p and 60p.

At the moment it just the 60p set up at my work place. So for now i back in the hobby after a year off. Feel so good to be back on the forum hopefully i can keep it up.

So this is what i got up to





This wood is from my 45H. I was going to do something else but it was such a nice piece i couldn't tear off the plants













1week growth.
Decided to try the blue background. Really like it. It make the back look deeper. Also trim the rotala orange juice




Chilling in the dark




Week 2 or 3





Rotala orange juice grow 3x faster than all other stems







Got some lovely mini CHRISTMAS moss from @Siege just in time for CHRISTMAS 




Got some new algae i not had before. I think it the sunlight coming through the window.





 

Work close for Christmas so blinds are down and i decided to turn of the co2 and lights.
Everything was fine after 3 days but plants has turn back to green







Week 4
Rotala orange juice need another trim again


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Dec 2019)

Good to have you posting your scapes again Ryan, looking forward to new creations. UKAPS is where it's really at...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 Dec 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Good to have you posting your scapes again Ryan


Hello tim

Nice to hear from you. Glad your like it
Hope your doing well

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Deano3 (30 Dec 2019)

Some amazing scapes Ryan so glad your back, we all sometimes get to busy but glad you back and looking forward to any journals you start as you obviously have a talent.


Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Dec 2019)

Love this ADA skimmer. Look super cool but not as good as my plastic eheim


----------



## Ed Wiser (30 Dec 2019)

I love my ADA skimmer.


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 Dec 2019)

Really nice tanks Ryan so glad your back posting cant wait for more up dates 

Cheers
J


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Dec 2019)

Deano3 said:


> Some amazing scapes Ryan so glad your back, we all sometimes get to busy but glad you back and looking forward to any journals you start as you obviously have a talent.
> 
> 
> Thanks dean
> ...


Yes mate. Glad to be back? How you tank doing?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Dec 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> I love my ADA skimmer.


Very cool. Is your float switch keep turning off and on? Friend told me to put a small spong in to keep the float upward so that the skimmer is always on


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Dec 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Really nice tanks Ryan so glad your back posting cant wait for more up dates
> 
> Cheers
> J


Thank buddy. Will be posting more to come


----------



## Ed Wiser (30 Dec 2019)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Very cool. Is your float switch keep turning off and on? Friend told me to put a small spong in to keep the float upward so that the skimmer is always on



No I haven’t had any issues. I just keep it clean. Will look an see if I can make mine act up. Mainly the switch is used to keep the pump from caveating if sponge is stopped up or when you do water changes.


----------



## Deano3 (30 Dec 2019)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Yes mate. Glad to be back? How you tank doing?
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan


My tank doing best i have ever done regard to my plants being healthy just want to rescape as know i can do better once plants grow more i will do a rescape  but really looking forward to what you do and your journey  keep up posted and glad your back.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Dec 2019)

Deano3 said:


> My tank doing best i have ever done regard to my plants being healthy just want to rescape as know i can do better once plants grow more i will do a rescape  but really looking forward to what you do and your journey  keep up posted and glad your back.
> 
> Thanks dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Hi

That great news mate. Once it start going just trim and replant soon you will get the hang of it.

I normally leave mine scape alone it changes all the time. Give it a 6month and see later if you still want to rescape

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Dec 2019)

Hi all

On the 2nd of January 2020 i will be doing a trim. Let me know if you would like 

Rotala orange juice
Rotala colorata

Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (31 Dec 2019)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hi all
> 
> On the 2nd of January 2020 i will be doing a trim. Let me know if you would like
> 
> ...


I would defently have some rotala if you have any going

And i think i will have to find some vids on trimming and replanting and make sure i can do that with my stems.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Dec 2019)

Deano3 said:


> I would defently have some rotala if you have any going
> 
> And i think i will have to find some vids on trimming and replanting and make sure i can do that with my stems.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Which ones or both?


----------



## Deano3 (31 Dec 2019)

Any you have spare or are not in need of mate would be great 

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Jan 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Any you have spare or are not in need of mate would be great
> 
> Thanks dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Will let you know tomorrow buddy


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (1 Jan 2020)

What an amazing set of photographs. I got the laptop fired up especially to take a proper look... stunning!  Why not go for a low tech scape to reduce the maintenance requirements?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Jan 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> What an amazing set of photographs. I got the laptop fired up especially to take a proper look... stunning!  Why not go for a low tech scape to reduce the maintenance requirements?


Hello mate. 

Im glad you like the photo. I got a dslr camera now so pictures will be a lot better, it just so much easier to pull out my phone for the quick pictures. 

Trim the rotala yesterday and now it look bare lol


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jan 2020)

Hi all

Wanted to show what i got from a friend
Super usefull

Shout to piotr kwiatkowski. Many thank buddy


----------



## Kezzab (15 Jan 2020)

?


----------



## Onoma1 (16 Jan 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> ....
> 
> Wanted to show what i got from a friend
> Super usefull
> ...



The mind boggles... is this some kind of quiz?


----------



## Thumper (16 Jan 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Wanted to show what i got from a friend
> Super usefull


That looks like an oversized ADA Vuppa 2 Outflow.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Jan 2020)

Hi all

Sorry if you guys don't know what that is.
It for pouring substrate into small area.

I first saw takashi amano in his video he use it. Look exactly the same as the one my friend made for me. Very usefull

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Kezzab (16 Jan 2020)

Aha!


----------



## Ady34 (17 Jan 2020)

Welcome back Ryan, you’ve been very busy!
Some fantastic aquascapes along the way, will look forward to more updates for sure 
Cheerio
Ady.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Jan 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Welcome back Ryan, you’ve been very busy!
> Some fantastic aquascapes along the way, will look forward to more updates for sure
> Cheerio
> Ady.


Thank mate. The tank is at my work place. It the 1st thing you see. It definitely a wow factor so i do plan on keeping this going for a long time. 

Pfk wants to do another magazine with me so it should be ready in 2 months time. Got to get the stems really bushy first

Cheers


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Jan 2020)

Hi all

Tank still ticking along growing every day. 
The other day I've noticed something different at the back ground stems. When i order my plants from aquasabi i didn't order enough rotala green so i couldn't wait 3 days for another pot so i order 1 from ebay. It cheap and you get a lot in 1 portion anyway if you look at the picture you can see left side is green but the other side is not. When i first got it it look exactly the same may be it not and i recieved rotala rotundifolia instead



 

I took of the ada backlight to see what it look like. So cool. 
Look at all them roots going down


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jan 2020)

Looks very healthy indeed very deep root growth.

Dean 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Jan 2020)

That's really nice compact growth


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Jan 2020)

Cheers guys.

Here a quick video of the mini trim


----------



## CooKieS (23 Jan 2020)

High lightning works perfect with rotala, very nice tank, happy to see you back!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> High lightning works perfect with rotala, very nice tank, happy to see you back!


Cheers buddy. The rotala are loving the high light. A bit too much, they want to grow side ways and creep unless i keep trimming them. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Feb 2020)

hi all

it been awhile. my tank was all super good until i spray some hydrogen peroxide and left it to clean the filter and forgot to fill the tank up. next day i notices plants has lost there colour and at closer look i can see I've bloody burn them.

never happen to be before really kicking my self about this. done a massive trim hoping they will bounce back.






hygrophila pinnatifida


 
slowly melting christmas moss




orange juice melting




ludwigia arcuata has lost all the reds


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Feb 2020)




----------



## cosmin_ruz (26 Feb 2020)

Sad story, but the scape still loking awesome!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Feb 2020)

cosmin_ruz said:


> Sad story, but the scape still loking awesome!


never mind lessons learnt. i just hope the hygrophila pindatifida will bounce back.

glad you like the scape


----------



## CooKieS (26 Feb 2020)

Hi.

Why did you use it? Burning some algae? Better use seachem;

h2o2 is very dangerous, I’ve killed some borara with it once and it burned some of my plants too..

sorry for your loss, tank is looking very nice, NA style if an fav of mine


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Hi.
> 
> Why did you use it? Burning some algae? Better use seachem;
> 
> ...



hello mate.

i love where my tank is sitting but it is near a window and i do get tiny bits of staghorn so i nuke it with h2o2. never had a problem but totally forgot. my bad

also the aqausky moon is really powerful light. im hoping once the new ada aquasky rgb goes on sale im going to buy it. colours are like my solor rgb and it not as powerful as the aquasky moon


----------



## CooKieS (27 Feb 2020)

Do you thing staghorn is related to high power lighting?

How much h2o2 do you dose generally?

Got some staghorn on my 60p too, only on the epiphytes...it’s under heavy lightning too (vivid 2) but I can dim it.


----------



## Shinobi (27 Feb 2020)

Staghorn i find is usually related to bad flow/fluctuation in co2. I've removed it successfully almost every time by trimming back plants blocking the flow pattern and cleaning the filters


----------



## Deano3 (27 Feb 2020)

Can i ask exactly what you did wrong did you dose the hydrogen peroxide on the stag horn then not fill the tank back up so wasn't diluted enough ? Tanks looks great and sure it will bounce back

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Do you thing staghorn is related to high power lighting?
> 
> How much h2o2 do you dose generally?
> 
> Got some staghorn on my 60p too, only on the epiphytes...it’s under heavy lightning too (vivid 2) but I can dim it.



hello mate.

im am not sure if staghorn is related to high light. it actually my first time im come across staghorn algae. i thought it might be the same as bba. i normally reduce the light and that normally work.

i thought i use it as i already got some and it was funny i didn't know hydrogen peroxide stop working after a while 

i didn't use a lot just spray it all over the tank.

i really like the vivd 2. colours looks amazing. not seen one yet but look good like my ada solor rgb


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Feb 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Staghorn i find is usually related to bad flow/fluctuation in co2. I've removed it successfully almost every time by trimming back plants blocking the flow pattern and cleaning the filters



hello mate. its hard to tell. i using the es600 filter and the vuppa 2 on a 60p. should be enough flow. co2 how do i know if is fluctuation or consistently? the mount of bubble look just the same on a timer.

i had to do a large trim. would you recommend to remove all staghorn? i still got some on the bottom of some stems plants


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Feb 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Can i ask exactly what you did wrong did you dose the hydrogen peroxide on the stag horn then not fill the tank back up so wasn't diluted enough ? Tanks looks great and sure it will bounce back
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk



hey. yeah sure i spray my whole tank to get rid of some staghorn algae. spray it and went to the bathroom to clean my lily pipe which doesn't shouldnt take long to do. but actually this time it was harder to get rid of some hard green spot algae in the pipes so i had to drop it in bleach and totally forgot about the tank.

fill it up and didn't notice anything until the next day


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Feb 2020)

here some pictures of the tank up high before what happen lol


----------



## Shinobi (27 Feb 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> hello mate. its hard to tell. i using the es600 filter and the vuppa 2 on a 60p. should be enough flow. co2 how do i know if is fluctuation or consistently? the mount of bubble look just the same on a timer.
> 
> i had to do a large trim. would you recommend to remove all staghorn? i still got some on the bottom of some stems plants



It takes weeks for it to "vanish" on it's own, but if you correct past mistakes it will eventually disappear - even without the use of chemicals. Trimming back infected plants mass will speed up the process.

I had a beginning outbreak of staghorn little over a month ago. I trimmed back 70% of my Bolbitis, as the giant leaves were blocking the flow, and did a light rinse of the filters media  - everything else I kept as usual. Slowly as the weeks progressed I saw the staghorn disappear on it's own, until this point where its virtually non-existent. One of the ADA staff mentioned the overgrowth of plants and blockage of flow as one of their number one reasons for algae, in one of the recent Green Aqua workshop videos.

As for flow: even the highest rated filters can be obstructed by overgrown plants and will leave dead zones and uneven distributions of Co2. Having a good flow pattern in your tank is tremendously important for overall health, and a gentle but good patern is better than just blasting water around, forcing movement. 
I seem seem to remember you upgrading your filter recently, try and keep at it with maintenance and see if things improve over the next couple of week - after a solid trim


----------



## CooKieS (27 Feb 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Staghorn i find is usually related to bad flow/fluctuation in co2. I've removed it successfully almost every time by trimming back plants blocking the flow pattern and cleaning the filters



Unfortunately my actual hardscape is blocking a lot of the flow, can’t do anything.

Filter is cleaned every 3 weeks.

I’m just trimming the affected leaves as It doesn’t show on pictures , Next scape will be an more open style for sure , haven’t had this kind of algae before so it makes sense 

thanks for the tips Shinobi


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Mar 2020)

hi all

i been looking forward to this wifi power strip. best thing ever. no more unplugging the plug to feed the fish and no bulky timmers.

oh happy days


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Mar 2020)

How does that work mate


----------



## Deano3 (1 Mar 2020)

Thats cool i like the power strip it would be handy, i imagine open the app and just click off rather than unplugging jay 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> How does that work mate


hi
it use your wifi and smart phone to control each plug. it has voice control and can be link to multiple power strip just by using 1 app


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Mar 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Thats cool i like the power strip it would be handy, i imagine open the app and just click off rather than unplugging jay
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


hi mate.
it work with Google and Alexa too


----------



## Siege (1 Mar 2020)

With those, if the wifi goes off or it loses connection, is there a danger of saying the co2 not coming on for example. Or does the programmed stay in the plug, if that makes sense?

only ask as would like to get one!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Mar 2020)

Siege said:


> With those, if the wifi goes off or it loses connection, is there a danger of saying the co2 not coming on for example. Or does the programmed stay in the plug, if that makes sense?
> 
> only ask as would like to get one!


that is a good question. i will try that out for you.

my lights goes off at 6pm so i will turn off the wifi before that and see if it still turns off and on again with out wifi

will let you know Tuesday

cheers
ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Mar 2020)

hello all

a quick update on the tank. it seem everything is back on track. background plants has grown back super healthy and the colours are back to normal.
only the hygrophila pinnatifida is still melting, free food for the shrimp and snail lol









and for everyone that is wondering if my new wifi Extention lead still works if there is no wifi connection IT STILL WORK BRILLIANT

@Siege i did loads of test and found out that if your wifi connection drop it will still continue to work base on your last settings. the only thing is you can't use the app unless the connection is back online.

it also work with 4g on you smart phone. you can control it any where around the world by using the app.

i love the count down option when i feed the fish. it turn my filter back on for me how ever minute i need. lol i only saw this option a few days ago. went to turn the filter off and forgot to turn it back on.
other than that it fantastic what it can do for £20

really pleased with it.

cheers
ryan


----------



## Siege (11 Mar 2020)

Tank looking good. Love the reds!

I’ll order some of the smart power bars. Cheers for the review


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Mar 2020)

Siege said:


> Tank looking good. Love the reds!
> 
> I’ll order some of the smart power bars. Cheers for the review



the reds going to get a whole lot better with this bad boy light


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Mar 2020)

@Ryan Thang To What light are you using at the moment mate


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Ryan Thang To What light are you using at the moment mate


hello mate im using the ada aquasky moon


----------



## CooKieS (11 Mar 2020)

Waiting for the review of the rgb 

colour rendition of the aquasky moon isn’t the best but with it’s high power, your plants are red! Too bad you can’t dim it for more flexibility


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Mar 2020)

It's still a nice light cant wait to see the difference though


----------



## CooKieS (11 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> It's still a nice light cant wait to see the difference though



Sure , and can’t beat the style of this frosted stand on that light IMO,not an huge fan of the bulky style of the new rgb but the black color will look great with Ryan’s black stand.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Mar 2020)

ok guys

this is going to be 1st time not so happy with ada.
got my new light and was very excited been waiting for ages for it to be released.

my 1st expression, it is a really nice design very light and well built.

only down side is the Brightness and it is a tad too green for me. too green like the ada metal halide green bulb

it my 1st time to own a ada products to use it for 5 hours just to be switched back to my aquasky moon..

i knew it wasn't as strong as my old light which is fine but it is very dim. so dim at my work place it is a bright room and it make the tank look like there no light on.

in greenaqua videos it look awesome. bright and nice colour between 7000-1000k
it is very nice when the room is dark and like the solor rgb everthing pop in colour. reds look stunning. fish shrimp also glow bright.

i wanted to confirm if all aqausky rgb are like that so i had a chat with the greenaqua guy 
and they said yes that how it suppose to be. lol i thought i got a faulty unit.

in my pictures i took a before and after using the same camera settings







you can clearly see the difference. it is painful to watch the tank in that low brightness.

at the moment im not sure what to do with the light it is brand new use for 5 hours lol

im my pictures and video it look amazing but not in real live

bump up the ios on this picture. look really nice





from here are pictures taking on my Samsung


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Mar 2020)




----------



## Shinobi (16 Mar 2020)

Hmm tough one mate. To be honest it looks superb in the Samsung pictures, understandably not so much when shot with low ISO, that being said, even extreme bright light can look dim in pictures when shot at lower ISO's when used straight from the camera, no post adjustment. Haven't seen the light in person, but if the Samsung pictures is anything to go by, I'll say it looks better than 90% of other lights I've seen out there


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2020)

Shame your not happy with the light, would the mirror unit help with brightness? Will it retrofit to the new rgb or are they not compatible?
I think the mirror unit will help make the full tank look brighter, maybe remove it from your moon to give a better comparison of the actual light performance which may make you feel better about it.
Cheerio,


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Mar 2020)

I can see why your disappointed mate that's looks very dark compared to the aqusky such a shame as I really looks like beautiful light


----------



## Siege (17 Mar 2020)

That’s a shame.

I know it ramps up and down. Can you control the general intensity also?

S.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Mar 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Hmm tough one mate. To be honest it looks superb in the Samsung pictures, understandably not so much when shot with low ISO, that being said, even extreme bright light can look dim in pictures when shot at lower ISO's when used straight from the camera, no post adjustment. Haven't seen the light in person, but if the Samsung pictures is anything to go by, I'll say it looks better than 90% of other lights I've seen out there


thank mate. i had high hopes it would look good like the solor rgb

at the moment it sitting at home unsure what i do now


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Mar 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Shame your not happy with the light, would the mirror unit help with brightness? Will it retrofit to the new rgb or are they not compatible?
> I think the mirror unit will help make the full tank look brighter, maybe remove it from your moon to give a better comparison of the actual light performance which may make you feel better about it.
> Cheerio,


hello mate. im sure the mirror help reflect light back in but unfortunately the mirror is not made for the new rgb

also the aquasky moon leds are a lot more stronger  60w compare to 40w on the new aquasky

if i had no choice i will just use it but im back using the aquasky moon for now


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I can see why your disappointed mate that's looks very dark compared to the aqusky such a shame as I really looks like beautiful light


very disappointed mate. everything about it is super amazing. the design is so cool, just the damn brightness. 

dear ada we need a good chat about your new light. lol


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Mar 2020)

Siege said:


> That’s a shame.
> 
> I know it ramps up and down. Can you control the general intensity also?
> 
> S.


hello mate

at first i thought there be some sort of switch or something and i actually message my friends asking how long it take to ramp up high. he said give it a minute but the ramp up only last 10 secs

what the point of that hahhaa that so silly doesn't give time for the fish to wake up if sunset goes full blast for 10 secs


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Mar 2020)

i wish ada would just give me a 60 or 80w power transformer and wa la my tank is super bright. i want it so bright that i need sunglasses. 

oh and it cost me €399 for this


----------



## CooKieS (17 Mar 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> thank mate. i had high hopes it would look good like the solor rgb
> 
> at the moment it sitting at home unsure what i do now



just go for the chihiros vivid 2, you won’t be disappointed


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> just go for the chihiros vivid 2, you won’t be disappointed


hi mate. i have a spare solor rgb but i don't want any light hang up. it look too silly at my work place


----------



## CooKieS (17 Mar 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> hi mate. i have a spare solor rgb but i don't want any light hang up. it look too silly at my work place



just go for the Wrgb 2 then 

double the power of that Ada and about half the price


----------



## CooKieS (17 Mar 2020)

In your video, the aquasky rgb looks just great to me. But the difference with the moon is very obvious, seems an very high power light.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> In your video, the aquasky rgb looks just great to me. But the difference with the moon is very obvious, seems an very high power light.


what am saying is i don't want to have the light suspended or else i would of just put on the solor rgb on. i wish i can but it look to silly to have it hang up. i wanted to keep the set up 100% ada. for now the aquasky moon is still good

the video was recorded on my phone and i turn up the brightness for recording.
if you set your chihiros on setting 2 or 3 that how dim it is to me.

like i said if it was in your house it would look good but in my work place there are bright light everywhere.

cheers


----------



## CooKieS (17 Mar 2020)

I’ve had tried to dim my vivid 2 at 40W and I’ve to say I feel your pain, over my 60p it looks very weak too.

I’m actually running it at 70W, that’s 55% of it’s full power only


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> I’ve had tried to dim my vivid 2 at 40W and I’ve to say I feel your pain, over my 60p it looks very weak too.
> 
> I’m actually running it at 70W, that’s 55% of it’s full power only


thank. it hard to say how dim it is. that was the only to show you. not sure what i do now. keep it or send it back


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Mar 2020)

what also put me off is my plants pearl within 30mins when light come on and 5 hours later with the new light i see zero pearling haha. i know the plants have to adapt to the new light still


----------



## CooKieS (17 Mar 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> what also put me off is my plants pearl within 30mins when light come on and 5 hours later with the new light i see zero pearling haha. i know the plants have to adapt to the new light still



I’m sure the rgb will grow plants too, just slower than your aquasky moon. I think Ada is trying to make aquascaping easier for beginner with this light unit and the Amazonia light for example.


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Mar 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> not sure what i do now. keep it or send it back


If your not happy with it it's a lot of money if I was you I'd send it back and also let ADA know how you feel after all there doing the big sell on a product that isnt what you expected


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Mar 2020)

hi all

hope you guys all doing well and keeping safe.

as you all know we are on lock down and i been stuck at home away from the tank. will go and check it next week. got my auto dosing on and fish are ok with out food for a week.
i manage to return the aquasky for a refund and i was thinking i didn't want to use my solor rgb because i didn't want to hang it up at the shop due to it looking out of place.

then i remember i got a ada light arm so i put it on to see how it look like. so far it not so bad but still a bit out of place. im sure it just me and no others will notice.
i do miss this light it was pack away for a year. when i turn it on it was just like the first time i saw it. still the best light to be honest.

130w of light yeah baby. not like his little bro aquasky rgb 40w lol




 










i had to order the shades for the solor rgb it was blinding me when im working. made it look ugly to be honest but it s a must for me. pricey for a thin piece of steel with no logo







crystal shrimp are super colourful













suppose to be ratala orange juices but it look super red


----------



## Ed Wiser (25 Mar 2020)

If the light just had the ability to adjust the intensity. It would be prefect.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Mar 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> If the light just had the ability to adjust the intensity. It would be prefect.


hi

that would be a nice feature and i sure there a way to dim it i don't know. im use to having high light anything less my eyes hurts haha


----------



## CooKieS (25 Mar 2020)

Looks perfect on your 60p!


----------



## Conort2 (25 Mar 2020)

Tank looks great, the colours with the solar rgb are amazing. The full ada set up looks very smart.

 I’ll have to give it a go one day if I win the lottery!

cheers

Conor


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Looks perfect on your 60p!


cheers mate. looking forward to the final shot


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Mar 2020)

Looks fine Ryan, when all this virus business is history next time I'm in MK I'll pop over to see you and the tank, if that's okay


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Mar 2020)

Conort2 said:


> Tank looks great, the colours with the solar rgb are amazing. The full ada set up looks very smart.
> 
> I’ll have to give it a go one day if I win the lottery!
> 
> ...


thank buddy.

no need to win the lottery just start saving. doesn't have to be little or lot


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Mar 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looks fine Ryan, when all this virus business is history next time I'm in MK I'll pop over to see you and the tank, if that's okay


yes of course. been ages since i saw you last. just let me know when. hope your all doing good and keep safe


----------



## Siege (25 Mar 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looks fine Ryan, when all this virus business is history next time I'm in MK I'll pop over to see you and the tank, if that's okay



You can glam up Tim and get your nails done whilst you are there!


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Mar 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> yes of course. been ages since i saw you last. just let me know when. hope your all doing good and keep safe


Will do, we're all fine thanks, and likewise buddy 


Siege said:


> You can glam up Tim and get your nails done whilst you are there!


I think we're all going to look like JC by the time we're allowed out again and are going to need a decent haircut... I might get my nails done too


----------



## Siege (25 Mar 2020)

I’ll come! Could do with a good makeover!


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Mar 2020)

Siege said:


> I’ll come! Could do with a good makeover!


It's a date !


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Mar 2020)

haha mani and pedi for you both it is then


----------



## Ady34 (25 Mar 2020)

The light really fits well with the whole set up as it is dark in colour like the cabinet.
Pleased you managed to return the aquasky and are now happy with the megawatts of the solar rgb 
The tank looks great and the light really enhances the natural colours of the plants.....and oh, it must be nice to just remember you have the Ada light stand hanging around somewhere too 

cheerio,


----------

